# Why Do My Layers Separate?



## SelinaJ (Aug 15, 2014)

HI all,
I am new here and was hoping someone might be able to help me.
I have tried melt and pour soaps so many times and have no issues until I want to do layers. 

Every time I do layers they separate.
I have tried pouring second layer when the first is still warm but with a firm enough skin to hold a second layer
I have tried when the first layer is half set and also when th foist layer is completely set.
I always use the isopropal alcohol and spray  - have tried saturating the layer and just covering it to everything in between.

I never mix brands either. (there is only a couple of place in Aust to get supplies anyway)

I am at my wits end with it and about to give up on Melt and pour - it just seems to hate me!! 

Anyone have any ideas?? Please.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 15, 2014)

The Soap Queen has some good tutorials on MP and beginner:

http://www.soapqueen.com/tag/beginner/


----------



## SelinaJ (Aug 16, 2014)

Lindy said:


> The Soap Queen has some good tutorials on MP and beginner:
> 
> http://www.soapqueen.com/tag/beginner/



Thanks Lindy,
I have watched most all of those videos, tried doing exactly as She says and does but still find mine separate. I am just going to give up I think and stick to CP soap, lol at least that always works for me!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 16, 2014)

I've seen her scrape the top of the layer before the next one to rough it up in order to give it something to grab on to.  Maybe try that..  Keep in mind I am no expert, just passing along information I have seen.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Aug 16, 2014)

Don't wait to long before you put the next layer on, just a thin film on the top then pour the next layer on. I do it all the time and mine are fine.


----------



## bodybym (Aug 16, 2014)

What % of alcohol are you using? I always use 90% and have no problems getting layers to stick.


----------



## SelinaJ (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who has replied, I appreciate it.

I use 91% alcohol. I haven't tried scraping the bottom layer to see if that works, I might try that tonight with some I have left. 

Again, thank you!!:smile:


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 20, 2014)

What temperature is the soap that your are pouring for the second layer and does that match the manufacturers directions for layering?


----------



## jade-15 (Aug 20, 2014)

If you're following everything in the videos/instructions it makes me wonder if it's the base you're using?  Do you use the same product every single time or have you tried a variety of brands? (... not sure who sells them in Aust - I've only used A.S.S.) 
*I am brand new to M&P so cannot offer ANY advice... but the thought just popped into my head and I noticed no one else has mentioned it!


----------



## SelinaJ (Aug 24, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> What temperature is the soap that your are pouring for the second layer and does that match the manufacturers directions for layering?



yep. Bought a temp gun so i would get the temps right - no guessing.

I think I will just use MP for solid colour or embeds. I never seem to have a problem with CP soaping so will stick with what I know works for me.

Thank you all for responding. :grin:


----------

